# Looking for a Book for Foodie knowledge



## ghettoracingkid (Feb 19, 2007)

I have been looking for a book to help with my foodie knowledge. I dont consider myself a food, I know that I have a lack of chef, resturant and general food knowledge.

while I can hold my own in a kitchen I know that I need to know more and this is a definite weak point for me. 

I have Culinary artistry which im reading currently, I have the food lovers companion but im looking for more. 

Thanks


----------



## indigo_swale (Oct 22, 2007)

Are you looking more for books about food? Or about what it's like to be a professional chef? Or are you looking for cookbooks that will make you more of a foodie? 

Here are some of my favorite food-related books:

The Man Who Ate Everything - Jeffrey Steingarten
Tender At the Bone - Ruth Reichl
Garlic and Sapphires - Ruth Reichl
Kitchen Confidential - Anthony Bourdain (of course!)

Both Bourdain and Steingarten have written other books as well. 
I've heard good things about Michael Ruhlman's books. (e.g. The Reach of A Chef)

There's also "Delights and Prejudices" by James Beard (I have it, but I've only read the first couple chapters so far...)

Borders, these days, has a whole section where you can browse these kinds of books.

As for cookbooks...well, I'd say:
A couple of classics:
Larousse Gastronomique
Mastering the Art of French Cooking

...And a couple of cookbooks from foodie meccas:
The French Laundry Cookbook -Thomas Keller
Happy in the Kitchen - Michel Richard

I hope that helps. I'll post more if I think of some.


----------

